# "Must see" movies?



## LittleKid (Feb 12, 2005)

I was just wondering if you guys could name off some must see movies.

 Recently i've seen
 Friday Night Lights - enjoyed this)
 & watched Full Metal Jacket - ahahah, loved this one

 is Pulp Fiction one of those?


----------



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

Pulp fiction is definitely one of those. 

So is Super Troopers.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2005)

Both of the Bad Boys movies.


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 12, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Pulp fiction is definitely one of those.
> 
> So is Super Troopers.


 LOL, Super Troopers was an awesome movie!

 I don't really remember Training Day but I remember it being pretty good (Denzel is a great actor)


----------



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> LOL, Super Troopers was an awesome movie!
> 
> I don't really remember Training Day but I remember it being pretty good (Denzel is a great actor)


That was anothe good one.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 12, 2005)

Being quite the cinephile, i've got a long list of must see films; most of which you would probably find pretentious and boring and would end up turning them off 20 minutes into them.

What kind of films are you wanting to see?  Probably more recent (within the last 15 years or so) mainstream films no?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2005)

Aliens


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hitch was my favorite movie I've seen this year


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 12, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> Being quite the cinephile, i've got a long list of must see films; most of which you would probably find pretentious and boring and would end up turning them off 20 minutes into them.
> 
> What kind of films are you wanting to see?  Probably more recent (within the last 15 years or so) mainstream films no?


  I don't have any real preferences..

  A few movies are like that for me tho yes, first movie that comes to mind is Articificial Inteligence... *yawn*
 I like alot of sports movies, but lately the "sports movies" are less about sports & just caked up with drama.


----------



## Flex (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, Pulp Fiction (right, Du)

Goodfellas
Scarface
Donnie Brasco
Gladiator
Braveheart
Blow
Usual Suspects
Forrest Gump
Shawshank Redemption
Top Gun
Casino

(just named a few of my dvd's. IMO MUST see haha)


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Yes, Pulp Fiction (right, Du)
> 
> Goodfellas
> Scarface
> ...


 Scarface.. that has honestly been my favorite movie ever since watching it. 

 Blow was great to, Johnny Depp is another one of those great actors.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 12, 2005)

If you liked full metal jacket (or war movies in general) you might like Apocalypse Now, Platoon, or Casualties of War.


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 12, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> If you liked full metal jacket (or war movies in general) you might like Apocalypse Now, Platoon, or Casualties of War.


 haven't seen those, but yeah i've seen Full Metal Jacket & Black Hawk Down.. liked 'em alot.

 Plan on seeing Saving Private Ryan, had plenty of chances just always forget


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's a list of my DVD collection.  Almost all of these I suggest checking out, with an exception of a few. 

http://www.intervocative.com/DVDCollection.aspx/derekisdman

Oh and about Flex's list, put Goodfellas at the top of your to see list.  It's one of the best films of all time and the best gangster film ever. (yes better than the Godfather)  You can skip over Blow, it's basically a poor excuse for a wanna be Goodfellas


----------



## vellanator (Feb 12, 2005)

Goodfellas - followed closely by
Pulp Fiction

some random favorites after that:

Blade Runner
The Big Lebowski
Shawshank Redemption
Private Parts (no, it's not a porno - that's a separate list)


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> Hitch was my favorite movie I've seen this year


 Funny that you should mention that one. I just got back from seeing it.  I thought it was rather good.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 12, 2005)

Along with Big Lebowski you should especially check out Fargo and basically all other Coen brothers films.


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 12, 2005)

vellanator said:
			
		

> Goodfellas - followed closely by
> Pulp Fiction
> 
> some random favorites after that:
> ...


  Thats based on Howard Stern right?

  Boondock Saints anyone?

 derek you have a shitload of movies man.. christ!


----------



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

Boondock Saints - good fuckin choice. 

No one has mentioned, so I will - one of the best movies out there - 

A BRONX TALE


----------



## Shae (Feb 12, 2005)

If I say it, you all would kill me.
































Ooops! Just said it.  All of you better make it quick and painless.


----------



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> If I say it, you all would kill me.
> 
> Ooops! Just said it.  All of you better make it quick and painless.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 12, 2005)

Backdoor Sluts III-XI


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 12, 2005)

Anal Maniacs with Meridian.

 Outlaw Jossie Wales
 Jerimiah Johnson
 PULP FICTION
 50 First Dates ... hey, chic-flick or not, it _is _a good movie!
 Saving Private Ryan
 5th Element
 12 Monkeys


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2005)

I just saw HITCH tonight, and it is definetly the best movie I've seen in a while, it is SO funny!  BILLIE


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 12, 2005)

top gun. alltime favorite.


----------



## theprofessor (Feb 13, 2005)

SAW
 Man on Fire
 Troy

 Some of the better recent movies


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> Oh and about Flex's list, put Goodfellas at the top of your to see list.  It's one of the best films of all time and the best gangster film ever. (yes better than the Godfather)  You can skip over Blow, it's basically a poor excuse for a wanna be Goodfellas



I agree. The story, the acting, plus the way its put together (the music, the scenes etc.) make it maybe the best movie ever.

I'm curious as to why you don't like Blow, though. It's not supposed to be another gangster movie. IMO it has a great story, great actors and the same good techinical movie shit that GF has. I love that part when the song "Blinded by the Light" comes on and all those pictures flash on the screen. Then it shows the two guys in the house filled with so much cash they don't have room for anymore. Shit like that makes a great movie.

Other great movies:

The Great White Hype (SO funny)
Snatch
LOTR
Young Guns II
Maverick 
Pirates of the Carribean
The Predator
Terminators (if you havent seen them already)
Toy Soldiers
The Goonies
The Lost Boys

i'll be back to name more later...


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 13, 2005)

I can't believe I forgot... Casino!!!

 That was a great movie, seen it many a time.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Rockstar
Excalibur
A Knights Tale
Troy
Gladiator
The Matrix trilogy
All Star Wars movies
Things to do in Denver when your dead
The Prophecy movies (w/ Christopher Walkin)


----------



## V Player (Feb 13, 2005)

Its not a "movie", but I think the miniseries "Shogun" is a must see. One sees the real meaning of honor, loyalty, courage, and love. Its my alltime favorite.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 13, 2005)

Carlito's Way (much better film than the overrated Scarface)
Serpico
City of God
American History X
Mystic River
Dead Presidents
Jaws
Midnight Express
Rocky
Heat  

...to name a few


----------



## thatguy (Feb 13, 2005)

Resevoir Dogs
Godfather trilogy
Memento
Fight Club
Rounders

and of course, Pumping Iron.


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 13, 2005)

Just seen Pulp Fiction, can't believe the bitch tryed to snort H


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 13, 2005)

I find that Blow is alright, but it's basically just a Goodfellas copycat.  Based on true stories, focused on a kid coming from a hard working family; the kid gets involved with drugs and gangsters, life hits an all time high and then hits an all time low.  The style even trys to mimic Goodfellas, with basically an identical narration technique (which doesn't even compare to Goodfellas in quality).  It trys to do fancy editing and camera tricks just like Goodfellas, and again doesn't even compare. 

If you've got a problem with that Flex that's fine.  What?  You think i'm funny?  Funny how?  Am I a fucking clown?  Do I ammuse you?  How the fuck am I funny tell me that?


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh also you should check out Boogie Nights and Magnolia.  Also, Taxi Driver and everything else by Scorsese.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 13, 2005)

saw and troy are awsome

and film thats out soon is constantine which i really cant wait to see, looks awsome


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> Just seen Pulp Fiction, can't believe the bitch tryed to snort H



One of the best movies ever. How good is the last scene  

"Hate to shatter your ego, but this ain't the first time I've had a gun pointed at me."






"We goin' be like 3 little fonzi's. And what was Fonzi?"

"Cool?"

"CORRECTAMUNDO.....He was cool."


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

Dkid- "One minute we're huggin' and kissin', and the next minute you're treatin' me like a fuckin' jerk.........Go get your fuckin' shinebox"

Obviously GF's is one of the best movies ever, but i think Blow is right up there, too....to each his own.

Since you love GF's, you should check out Henry's "new" book "Ganster's and Goodfellas". it actually came out early last summer, but its GREAT. He goes over the story, not in detail like in "Wiseguys", but enough so you know whats going on. then it picks up from when he goes into witness protection. man, that dude was fuckin crazy. it's amazing he didn't die from either gettin' whacked or overdosing.


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm about to watch Goodfellas, so it's basically the same style as Blow? I liked Blow alot, so i'll probaly like this even better according to derek 

 Samuel Jackson _is_ a bad motherfucker!


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> I'm about to watch Goodfellas, so it's basically the same style as Blow? I liked Blow alot, so i'll probaly like this even better according to derek
> 
> Samuel Jackson _is_ a bad motherfucker!


There arent many out there that are better than Goodfellas. 

Check out A Bronx Tale though, its fuckin eh.


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 13, 2005)

I can name quite a few, but my favourite movie is:..Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

The__wenger said:
			
		

> I can name quite a few, but my favourite movie is:..Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


I would've never guessed!!!  


It's just a flesh wound, come back and fight!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

The Phantom of the Opera!!!


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> There arent many out there that are better than Goodfellas.
> 
> Check out A Bronx Tale though, its fuckin eh.


 Yep, just watched it..

 Great movie, bit surprised he decided to rat


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> Yep, just watched it..
> 
> Great movie, bit surprised he decided to rat


I know youre talkin bout Goodfellas.... cuz no one fuckin ratted in Bronx Tale.


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I know youre talkin bout Goodfellas.... cuz no one fuckin ratted in Bronx Tale.


 No shit.

 Havent seen Bronx Tale yet but thats next on my list .. if I can find it


----------



## Flex (Feb 14, 2005)

Bronx tale is pretty good, but not nearly as good as the others.

If you guys want a great, not-very-popular movie, check out Snatch. once in a while you have a hard time deciphering their gibberish, but once you get past that hte movie is AWESOME.


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 14, 2005)

I watched it the other night, "frailty" is quite a good movie


----------



## JJJ (Feb 14, 2005)

For some outside of hollywood movies, pick up Stalingrad and Hrafnin Flygyr. They are both awesome.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Feb 14, 2005)

Snatch was sick!  It's great trying to understand what the hell Pitt is trying to say.  Like do ya lyke de d-awg.  The what...oh the dog...

But I must say Patton is one of my favorites...the quotes are classic!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 14, 2005)

Eraserhead 
   Madmax 1 and beyond the thunderdome
   Enter and Return of the Dragon, Chinese Connection and Fists of Fury
   Circle Of Iron
   Dune
   Monty Python's
   Top Secret
  War Games
  Hackers
  Nixon
  The Doors
 Where the Buffalo Roam (VHS w/ original soundtrack)
 Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 14, 2005)

Business bad? Fuck you pay me

   Oh you had a fire? Fuck you pay me

   Place got hit by lightning huh? Fuck you pay me




  money today

  i'll pay ya

  today

  i promise

  today

  i promise


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 15, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Eraserhead
> Madmax 1 and beyond the thunderdome
> Enter and Return of the Dragon, Chinese Connection and Fists of Fury
> Circle Of Iron
> ...


Heh you have Eraserhead and Hackers on the same list.  That's what I call diversity.  It's probably not even worth mentioning since someone would have to go completely out of their way to find it.  I do like Hackers though.  Call it a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Jayhoo (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm going to post my "must sees" regardless of whether they've been posted already


The Motorcycle Diaries
Serpico
Scarface
Trainspotting
The Doors
Pink Floyd: The Wall
(EDIT: ) Easy Rider

and my favourite:
Animal House


(forgot one)


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2005)

The Little Prince is one of my all time favorite as well as Never Ending Story


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 16, 2005)

Donnie Darko: Director's Cut       :bounce:


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 16, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Bronx tale is pretty good, but not nearly as good as the others.
> 
> If you guys want a great, not-very-popular movie, check out Snatch. once in a while you have a hard time deciphering their gibberish, but once you get past that hte movie is AWESOME.


snatch is like the best, its an awsome film

Neo


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2005)

A "must see" movie is *Office Space*, fricking hilarious!


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 16, 2005)

Snatch is so so.  For the Snatch fans though, you should check out Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.  It's the prequel to Snatch.  I always considering Snatch to be a very well known movie though.


----------



## John H. (Feb 17, 2005)

I just saw a Boigraphy of Dr. Alfred Kinsey (The Sex Researcher) on Public Broadcasting. It was one of the American Experience series films. It was VERY GOOD and something I would highly recommend to everyone. I thought it was even better than the Movie KINSEY which I also saw. I thought that movie (KINSEY) could have and should have focussed more on the work he did and the "why" he did that work and how it truly helped all of us. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 17, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> I just saw a Boigraphy of Dr. Alfred Kinsey (The Sex Researcher) on Public Broadcasting. It was one of the American Experience series films. It was VERY GOOD and something I would highly recommend to everyone. I thought it was even better than the Movie KINSEY which I also saw. I thought that movie (KINSEY) could have and should have focussed more on the work he did and the "why" he did that work and how it truly helped all of us.
> 
> Take Care, John H.


whats the story john 3 new threads on this topic in 2 different forums isnt enough for you? now you need to high jack a perfectly good thread to further your agenda. this thread is for "must see" movies


----------



## John H. (Feb 18, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> whats the story john 3 new threads on this topic in 2 different forums isnt enough for you? now you need to high jack a perfectly good thread to further your agenda. this thread is for "must see" movies



Bio,

Re-read what I said. I consider it - as does those that listed what they saw and felt are worthy of viewing - worthy of viewing. I stated exactly my thoughts and was sharing that with others who are interested. Those that are not are free to not view the film. But for those that are willing to learn and have an open mind about all things,  they will probably want to see this film - it is very well done and is in a series of films that has received very high acclaim - THE AMERICAN EXPERIENCE series. This film justifies the high acclaim this series receives. 

The only "aggenda" I have is encouraging others to BE the very best they can be and to view all things with an open mind and objectively and to consider all things from all perspectives all the time. 

Are you following me for some reason?

John H.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 18, 2005)

John H, that guy is a fucked up nutbag, and so are you. His views on rape are fucked up as shit and he deserves to die. You think that guy truly helps all of us? All he does is make sick shits like yourself think your open minded, and make you think your twisted views are normal.


----------



## MrsSquat (Feb 18, 2005)

Recently saw Napoleon Dynamite.  The guy is a genius that can make a movie that has no cussing, no boobs, and still make you laugh.

Some of our favorites is Carlito's Way and Band of Brothers.  Excellent flicks!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 18, 2005)

that must be it john im following you. wrong.  someone has to post truth after all the garbabe you put on this site.

i laughed so hard at napoleon dynamite. when his brother married that ghetto chick it was hillarious


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2005)

How could I forget one of my all-time favorites?

*Dr. Strangelove[size=-1] or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb[/size]*


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 18, 2005)

I've decided not to even mention any foreign films or films made before 1970 because 90% of people don't like either


----------



## John H. (Feb 19, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> John H, that guy is a fucked up nutbag, and so are you. His views on rape are fucked up as shit and he deserves to die. You think that guy truly helps all of us? All he does is make sick shits like yourself think your open minded, and make you think your twisted views are normal.



Gococks,

You said you were going to college, right?

I think you are wasting your time. With a closed mind such as you display you will never truly learn a thing. Save your money and save the time of the Professors who are trying to teach you. Stop going.

A person with a narrow and/ or closed mind puts HIMSELF into a mental and physical PRISON and throws away the key.

John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 19, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> that must be it john im following you. wrong.  someone has to post truth after all the garbabe you put on this site.
> 
> i laughed so hard at napoleon dynamite. when his brother married that ghetto chick it was hillarious



Bio,

Are you going to college? 

What are you taking? What are your majors?

How do you think your Professors learned what they know and subsequently teach to others? They had to ask questions of everyone, their experiences,  and everything and do their learning objectively with an open mind. There is no other way to learn.

Anyone that does not agree with what I say can surely do their research - hopefully truthful and accurate and honest - and see what conclusions they come up with.

No one is perfect and no one knows it all.

John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 19, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> I've decided not to even mention any foreign films or films made before 1970 because 90% of people don't like either



Hi Derekisdman,

I like a lot of foreign films. Many people do not see them at all though I guess because they are not as readily available.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> John H, that guy is a fucked up nutbag, and so are you. His views on rape are fucked up as shit and he deserves to die. You think that guy truly helps all of us? All he does is make sick shits like yourself think your open minded, and make you think your twisted views are normal.


----------



## GOD (Feb 19, 2005)

Archangel I like your sig


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

GOD said:
			
		

> Archangel I like your sig


Thank you!!!


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, we got Archangel and God in the same thread. 


Kinda impressive.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Wow, we got Archangel and God in the same thread.
> 
> 
> Kinda impressive.


----------



## John H. (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Wow, we got Archangel and God in the same thread.
> 
> 
> Kinda impressive.




Hi Du,

Depending on who sees all this and how it could be considered blasphemy.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Du,
> 
> Depending on who sees all this and how it could be considered blasphemy.
> 
> Take Care, John H.


Hi John, 

I was fucking around. LIGHTEN UP. 

Having GOD and ARCHANGEL shows the NATURAL VARIETY in ALL forums. They are truly HUMAN and DIVINE in their SUPERHUMAN ENDEAVOURS. 

Take care, DuDe


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Du,
> 
> Depending on who sees all this and how it could be considered blasphemy.
> 
> Take Care, John H.


  This from a supporter of Kinsey!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> I was fucking around. LIGHTEN UP.
> 
> ...


----------



## John H. (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> I was fucking around. LIGHTEN UP.
> 
> ...



Hi Du,

I understand perfectly. I was just making another point because I could see someone else as viewing this as blasphemy. See how things can get out of hand?

I do recognize - and appreciate - "natural variety".

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> This from a supporter of Kinsey!!!



Archangel,

If you are going to quote me you have to include the entire quote. I was answering something.  You have to see the entirety of it all. Du made a statement about Archangel and God being here and all I said was that it could be viewed by some as a form of blasphemy. 

I did not say I did but that there are some here that would see it that way.

John H.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

SCUSE ME!!!


----------



## John H. (Feb 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> SCUSE ME!!!



Archangel,

"ONLY 'GOD'" can do that - you have to "ask 'him'"    You are "just" the "Archangel" - nothing more....   

Now watch me get fried for "fooling around" with "God" and "Archangel"...

John H.


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Blasphemy? You rang?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Bio,
> 
> Are you going to college?
> 
> ...


well john as you might have guessed im a bio-chem major. your right john no one is perfect, or knows it all except of course Jesus.  although you give off the impression you think you do. (back me up on this one guys). and i dont agree with what you say after ive done my research with an open mind, truthfully, honestly, accurately.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Archangel,
> 
> If you are going to quote me you have to include the entire quote. I was answering something. You have to see the entirety of it all. Du made a statement about Archangel and God being here and all I said was that it could be viewed by some as a form of blasphemy.
> 
> ...


john some people may see you as a close-minded idiot. they might read your posts and feel your a narcicsistic, dual personality, agenda pushing, left wing nutcase, who preaches open-mindedness, but only if they believe as you do

I did not say I did but that there are some here that would see it that way.


----------



## John H. (Feb 22, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Blasphemy? You rang?



Hi Lucifer,

Now you know about "blasphemy" don't you...  

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 22, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> well john as you might have guessed im a bio-chem major. your right john no one is perfect, or knows it all except of course Jesus.  although you give off the impression you think you do. (back me up on this one guys). and i dont agree with what you say after ive done my research with an open mind, truthfully, honestly, accurately.



Bio,

Well I thought you were a Biology / Chemistry major.

The reason I asked was to make sure. IF you really learn at the University you are attending you will want to develop an open mind about EVERYTHING. In fact, you MUST.  Saying that, that does not mean that you abdicate who you are as a person. Or that you will not have your personal "feelings" about whatever. To not do so you will never really learn anything - I say this NOT to damn you or run you down. I say this because it is ABSOLUTELY TRUE. If you do not look at ALL things from ALL perspectives and consider ALL information from ALL sources - WITHOUT PREJUDICE AND BIAS - you will never be successful as a Biology/Chemistry major. Again, I say this to you because it is ABSOLUTELY TRUE. What you think of me personally has absolutely nothing to do with what I just said. If you do not believe me, check it out for yourself - and ask questions of your Professors in this regard. See what they tell you too. 

Also, as to "perfection". I never said I was nor have I ever thought I was or am, nor would I ever want people to think I feel that way about myself. I am far from being "perfect". All I have ever done is state what is on my mind and asked others to DO their own research from ALL perspectives. Check things out FOR THEMSELVES COMPLETELY AND HONESTLY AND ACCURATELY. Nothing more. I KNOW I am NOT perfect. I am a Human Being. I make mistakes just like anyone else. As a University student I am actually surprised you would even think I thought that of myself - or intended others think that. NOTHING COULD BE FURTHER FROM THE TRUTH. Now if you are going to use this venue to try to run me down that is entirely up to you. But I am NOT PERFECT and NEVER SAID NOR INDICATED I THOUGHT I AM. I am NOT.

It is always my intention to BE CONSTRUCTIVE - not DEstructive in my conversations with others. Now if they force an "issue" because that is their desire I can when I feel it is appropriate respond to that also but I usually do not waste anyone's time with that...


John H.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 22, 2005)

John H, did you ever go to college? You have some weird stupid view about college that you probably learned from your pedophile idol Dr. Kinsey. You always tell me to learn EVERYTHING and all aspects from my professors and bullshit, but if you knew anything about college, or science majors like me and bio-chem, you would know professors don't give a shit about the students. The physics professor I have now can barely speak english, and makes fun of us for not understanding the laws of inelastic collisions. College isn't some hippie commune where we all sit in a circle indian style talking about how pretty flowers are and how it feels great to finally be open minded and free of the "evils and bigotry" of religion and all that other bullshit you preach. It's about weeding out the slackers, and finding out who actually wants a degree in chemistry, or biology or whatever. To tell you the truth, I don't have time to sit around and try to be "open-minded" and think about the stupid shit you constantly preach because im always doing 1 of 4 things, studying, in class, at work, or lifting, and those occupy all my time. Having an open mind won't get you anywhere in college John H. The thing that determines your success in college is determination, willing to sacrifice, and how much you want a degree. This stuff may not be true for all majors, but I can tell you first hand that it is for chemistry majors. So when you tell me having an "open mind" is essential for college and when you ask "Oh, I thought you were in college?" and all that other bullshit, remember that between your open mind and my chemistry degree, ill take my degree any day because in the real world who gives a fuck about your so called open mind?


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> John H, did you ever go to college? You have some weird stupid view about college that you probably learned from your pedophile idol Dr. Kinsey. You always tell me to learn EVERYTHING and all aspects from my professors and bullshit, but if you knew anything about college, or science majors like me and bio-chem, you would know professors don't give a shit about the students. The physics professor I have now can barely speak english, and makes fun of us for not understanding the laws of inelastic collisions. College isn't some hippie commune where we all sit in a circle indian style talking about how pretty flowers are and how it feels great to finally be open minded and free of the "evils and bigotry" of religion and all that other bullshit you preach. It's about weeding out the slackers, and finding out who actually wants a degree in chemistry, or biology or whatever. To tell you the truth, I don't have time to sit around and try to be "open-minded" and think about the stupid shit you constantly preach because im always doing 1 of 4 things, studying, in class, at work, or lifting, and those occupy all my time. Having an open mind won't get you anywhere in college John H. The thing that determines your success in college is determination, willing to sacrifice, and how much you want a degree. This stuff may not be true for all majors, but I can tell you first hand that it is for chemistry majors. So when you tell me having an "open mind" is essential for college and when you ask "Oh, I thought you were in college?" and all that other bullshit, remember that between your open mind and my chemistry degree, ill take my degree any day because in the real world who gives a fuck about your so called open mind?



DING DING DING....WE HAVE A WINNER!
You hit the nail on the head on just about everything.

John H.,





NO ONE wants to hear how WE are NOT open minded when alls YOU talk about is some child molester that is YOUR hero, and when WE don't accept him as John Wayne on his high horse, WE are WRONG. 

Take Care,

FLEX


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 22, 2005)

must see movies...

1.Boyz N Tha Hood>>>>the truth right here
2.The Rock
3.Friday Night Lights
4.Almost any Clint Eastwood western flick
5.Unforgiven
6.Fight Club
7.Kickboxer/Bloodsport
8.Titanic

that's all i can think of right now


----------



## John H. (Feb 22, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> John H, did you ever go to college? You have some weird stupid view about college that you probably learned from your pedophile idol Dr. Kinsey. You always tell me to learn EVERYTHING and all aspects from my professors and bullshit, but if you knew anything about college, or science majors like me and bio-chem, you would know professors don't give a shit about the students. The physics professor I have now can barely speak english, and makes fun of us for not understanding the laws of inelastic collisions. College isn't some hippie commune where we all sit in a circle indian style talking about how pretty flowers are and how it feels great to finally be open minded and free of the "evils and bigotry" of religion and all that other bullshit you preach. It's about weeding out the slackers, and finding out who actually wants a degree in chemistry, or biology or whatever. To tell you the truth, I don't have time to sit around and try to be "open-minded" and think about the stupid shit you constantly preach because im always doing 1 of 4 things, studying, in class, at work, or lifting, and those occupy all my time. Having an open mind won't get you anywhere in college John H. The thing that determines your success in college is determination, willing to sacrifice, and how much you want a degree. This stuff may not be true for all majors, but I can tell you first hand that it is for chemistry majors. So when you tell me having an "open mind" is essential for college and when you ask "Oh, I thought you were in college?" and all that other bullshit, remember that between your open mind and my chemistry degree, ill take my degree any day because in the real world who gives a fuck about your so called open mind?



Gococks,

In EVERY "institution" of "higher learning" you will have good and bad with regard to teachers or professors - don't you remember high school for example. I sure do. I remember there were "nut cases" for teachers and they actually knew NOTHING. But there were also good teachers - DAMN good and they KNEW their "stuff" and could and would translate that to their students WHO WANTED TO LEARN. It is all about YOU wanting to LEARN INSPITE of all the bulls**t. But having OR DEVELOPING AN OPEN MIND and BEING OBJECTIVE about ALL THINGS and considering information from ALL sources ALL the time is KEY to learning IN ANY SUBJECT. If all we did when we went to school was "swallow" what was taught we could all be "spoon -fed". 

LEARNING takes effort and skill and drive and determination and a willingness to SEE things FROM ALL PERSPECTIVES no matter the subject. To do any other way is to entertain failure. Your own and any possibility for helping others in the future which many times college people end up attempting to do. 

I am not ignorant - or stupid - of what goes on in schools - or colleges or universities. I speak to Professors all the time and have some down-and-dirty discussions about a lot. They too know there are bad "teachers" but they also know there are bad "students" too who are there just to take up someone's time and use up their parents money to have a good time.

Your education DEPENDS ON YOU and what you expect and want to get out of it. Remember, if you are not already an adult who is mature, you are going to become one - somehow, someway - or you are going to fail.

John H.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 22, 2005)

John H, you never answered my question about actually going to college but it still seems like you never went. Talking to professors has no bearing on what it takes to earn a degree in chemistry. Your open mind crap will NEVER help people learn. I have failed exams in the past in college, but never ONCE did a professor stop and say "Wow, you have an open mind and are willing to learn from all angles, and despite the fact that you did not know the required information at all, ill give you an A". 

 Another thing, you can't consider information from ALL sources and do well in college, like you claim. If you tried to teach me thermochemistry, I would probably fail the shit out of it, because your so called open mind doesn't do shit for me, or for the laws of thermochemistry. You say you aren't ignorant, but you are VERY ignorant to what it takes to make it in college. I know many close minded people who are cruising through Organic Chemistry with no problem, and many open minded people who wouldn't know a carbon chain from an methyl group. You seem to think that if we adopt your ways, or what you call "open mindedness" then we are capable of doing anything at all, well I think everything you say and all those you look up to, like that quack pedophile, are complete bullshit, but I am successful in chemistry purely based on the fact that I want a chemistry PhD a lot more than most people, and whether or not I have an open mind has not done shit to help me in college, it has solely been my desire to succeed.

 You also say there are bad students, but at my level of college, there are not bad students. They have long ago been forced to change majors due to the fact that they didn't want it enough. At my level, there are only people who want it more or less, and this is fucking college John H, not high school. High school is nothing like college at all. A professor is not going to hold your hand when you don't understand something, and hold up the other 200 students in the class, they expect you to do it on your own. Once again, you can NOT earn a chemistry degree based on your state of mind like you so often preach to all of us who block you out time and time again. I think it is you that is ignorant because you think nothing of praising a pedophile, which is very sick and clearly shows some sort of mental disturbance on your part. Anyone who approves of a man who did a study to see how many orgasms an 11 month old child could have doesn't deserve the respect of anyone.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 22, 2005)

Say what you will about John H. but he sticks to his guns even when 99.999% of the people on the site hate him and disagree with everything he says.  I can't imagine he does much else besides watching Kinsey documentaries because he spends so much time writing in depth replies to pretty much every post; but still.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 22, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> Say what you will about John H. but he sticks to his guns even when 99.999% of the people on the site hate him and disagree with everything he says. I can't imagine he does much else besides watching Kinsey documentaries because he spends so much time writing in depth replies to pretty much every post; but still.


haha, ill give him that much.


----------



## John H. (Feb 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> John H, you never answered my question about actually going to college but it still seems like you never went. Talking to professors has no bearing on what it takes to earn a degree in chemistry. Your open mind crap will NEVER help people learn. I have failed exams in the past in college, but never ONCE did a professor stop and say "Wow, you have an open mind and are willing to learn from all angles, and despite the fact that you did not know the required information at all, ill give you an A".
> 
> Another thing, you can't consider information from ALL sources and do well in college, like you claim. If you tried to teach me thermochemistry, I would probably fail the shit out of it, because your so called open mind doesn't do shit for me, or for the laws of thermochemistry. You say you aren't ignorant, but you are VERY ignorant to what it takes to make it in college. I know many close minded people who are cruising through Organic Chemistry with no problem, and many open minded people who wouldn't know a carbon chain from an methyl group. You seem to think that if we adopt your ways, or what you call "open mindedness" then we are capable of doing anything at all, well I think everything you say and all those you look up to, like that quack pedophile, are complete bullshit, but I am successful in chemistry purely based on the fact that I want a chemistry PhD a lot more than most people, and whether or not I have an open mind has not done shit to help me in college, it has solely been my desire to succeed.
> 
> You also say there are bad students, but at my level of college, there are not bad students. They have long ago been forced to change majors due to the fact that they didn't want it enough. At my level, there are only people who want it more or less, and this is fucking college John H, not high school. High school is nothing like college at all. A professor is not going to hold your hand when you don't understand something, and hold up the other 200 students in the class, they expect you to do it on your own. Once again, you can NOT earn a chemistry degree based on your state of mind like you so often preach to all of us who block you out time and time again. I think it is you that is ignorant because you think nothing of praising a pedophile, which is very sick and clearly shows some sort of mental disturbance on your part. Anyone who approves of a man who did a study to see how many orgasms an 11 month old child could have doesn't deserve the respect of anyone.



Gococks,

Sorry, I got caught up with the details and forgot - I have and do go to college. I am currently taking a number of courses I am interested in and am limited in my time to do so but I enjoy going - it keeps the mind working and I like learning a lot of things. Some of what I take supplements what I have done already when going to college. Some is just for my further education. Do I know it all? No, and I never will and that is not my intention because no one ever can. Besides I like a lot of things in life and always just going to college or always having your head in books is not my only interests. I wish I had 48 hours in a day because there is so much I want to do and like doing. Now as far as the 48, I would like to REDUCE the "work" hours FOR SURE but living requires a person to put in his share and I sure do. I have a family I love and want to help and a farm and my business. So my time is very limited. I utilized it wisely. 

Talking with Professors does give a person a "slant" on what's "going on" although like anything it depends on who and how many you talk to... I also talk with other students as well. And I see for myself what is and is not going on...

I am well aware you are going to college. I am well aware you are going after a Chemistry degree. I am well aware of some of what it takes to get that degree. There are the "basics". I know that. I also know there is much more to it all as well. You apparently do not see that right now. Or do not want to. As you grow older you will begin to see things hopefully or you will end up not succeeding I do not care what your speciality is. If you put your brain into a mental prison that is where is will stay no matter what your speciality is. And it will effect everything you attempt to do. You have completely missed the point of what I am saying. And the reason for that IS because you have closed your mind to anything other then what you are currently doing. Your unwillingness to "open doors" will defeat you. 

I will agree with you on this: you MUST DO for yourself. Your Professors are only going to do so much - because YOU are going to become an adult whether you like it or not and YOU are going to HAVE TO DO YOURSELF that is part of the experience of college. And even High School. 

You could NOT BE FURTHER FROM THE TRUTH with regard to my statement about having an open mind. You can NOT learn without one. Not really. Sure there are SOME things that are "set in stone", "kinda" BUT remember NO ONE KNOWS IT ALL and we - as we all learn - find new things all the time about anything - even those things we think we know all about. The ONLY WAY someone can truly learn is with an open mind and being objective. Now learning certain "laws" or "principles" sometimes requires that you LEARN THOSE AS THEY ARE STATED but to MOVE ON and BEYOND you MUST have an open mind. I know what you are saying as regards Chemistry for example, there are set rules, etc. but to TRULY go to the "beyond" - things we know nothing about YET, you MUST DEVELOP and YOU MUST HAVE an open mind. Sure you know the principles as we NOW KNOW THEM but that does NOT MEAN there is nothing new we do not know about out there and that is where being objective and willing to see things "to the beyond" comes in. That is were continued learning and new learning comes from. I think you missed my point entirely. You are caught up in Chemistry - I understand that. And there are certain rules, etc. you follow - or else - in order to achieve what you are currently after. But that is NOT the ENTIRELY of it all. 

Also, your learning is NOT ALL in college. You learn throughout your entire life. So you MUST CONSIDER ALL THINGS FROM ALL SOURCES ALL THE TIME WITH AN OPEN MIND because THAT IS HOW YOU LEARN AND GROW and ultimately UNDERSTAND. You (meaning anyone) will never truly learn unless you see things from ALL SIDES. That does not mean you will always just "accept" or that it will be "right for" you. You will still have your "feelings" about things but those "feelings" will - HOPEFULLY - encompass as much information from as many sources as is possible - and remember that new information becomes available to all of us all the time. Things set in stone very often are changed and changed greatly because of new information no one knew about previously. And that can also include Chemistry. I understand people need to learn the basics - I am speaking of the ENTIRELY of learning. The basics are just a part of the ALL. 

I have to say that by your own words you show your UNwillingness to see to the "beyond". I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND what you are saying about learning the basics. I have no problem with that at all. But there IS MUCH MORE TO IT ALL BEYOND THAT. And if you can not see that you will never be successful truthfully speaking. Sure you need a foundation - something to start with. But there is SO VERY MUCH MORE then that. DEVELOPE your basics, LEARN your basics. But that is NOT the WHOLE PICTURE. 

As for Dr. Kinsey, he is NOT a pedophile and NEVER was. He was a damn good scientist and researcher. He did his work to the very best of his ability and was very sincere and honest in that endeavor. He CARED about people that is why he did the work and to the extent he did it. He tread on untrodden ground. Ground that was considered "taboo" by ANYONE. He did not take a major in Chemistry for example as you are doing. His expertise is entirely different from yours. I'd like to see you DO what he DID. He was under TREMENDOUS strain and pressure from all areas but KNEW the EXTREME IMPORTANCE AND MEANING of the work HE DID along with his Associates. Everyone has BENEFITED from the work that was done. And more needs to be done - without prejudice, bias, hatred, bigotry. He was a TRUE PIONEER and a TRUE SCIENTIST and RESEARCHER. His work has stood the test of time over and over and over again. If you ever attempt yourself to see ALL that he did and the why behind it - THE WHOLE STORY - you would understand that. All you are doing is what someone else "tells" you and you have done very little to see for yourself the ENTIRELY of it ALL. DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH AND DO THAT WITH AN OPEN MIND, OBJECTIVELY, ACCURATELY, COMPLETELY. To do any less you will fail for sure. And at your own hand.

John H.


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> As for Dr. Kinsey, he is NOT a pedophile and NEVER was. He was a damn good scientist and researcher. He did his work to the very best of his ability and was very sincere and honest in that endeavor. He CARED about people that is why he did the work and to the extent he did it. He tread on untrodden ground.



Well, i thought the Nazi scientists were NOT deranged and NEVER were. They were damn good scientists and researchers. They did their work to the very best of their ability and were very sincer and honest in that endeavor. They CARED about people that is why they did the work and to the extent they did it. They tread on untrodden ground, too, John H, and they were fucked up just like your boy Kin-faggot. 

How can you POSSIBLY not see that? Or do you CHOOSE to not see it?


----------



## John H. (Feb 23, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> Say what you will about John H. but he sticks to his guns even when 99.999% of the people on the site hate him and disagree with everything he says.  I can't imagine he does much else besides watching Kinsey documentaries because he spends so much time writing in depth replies to pretty much every post; but still.



Hi Derekisdman,

There is only one current Documentary I am aware of at present that discusses Dr. Alfred Kinsey in THE AMERICAN EXPERIENCE series. It is about 1 1/2 hours long. There was another film that discussed the FIFTIES (1950's) I believe that did discuss him also. I saw that a number of years ago. It is still available I believe. 

These Documentaries are meant to do a number of things some of which are: to discuss the subject from many points and have you want to see more for yourself and do your own research into the subject. So if after seeing such a program you have questions you will want to do your own investigating and find out more. In fact, as the Documentary on Dr. Kinsey was being broadcast on Public Broadcasting you were invited to ask the experts questions with regard to the film and its contents on-line. Also, the film and others are available from www.pbs.org and if I remember correctly you could also e-mail questions. So there was interaction available. Also, for those who want, you can contact THE KINSEY INSTITUTE FOR RESEARCH IN SEX, GENDER, AND REPRODUCTION at Indiana University, Bloomington, Indiana via www.indiana.edu/~kinsey/

I have a lot to do each and every day. And I do that. I am currently on this subject only because I have found how much people really do not know and how many are so willing to stick their heads in the sand and just "accept" what someone else "tells" them. I am not narrow-minded and I do not have tunnel vision as so many seem to have which is why so many are in the situations they find their lives in. They put themselves into that. 

Look at it this way. You are into Bodybuilding - for DAMN GOOD REASONS. You WANT to ACHIEVE. You WANT to BE SUCCESSFUL. Even BEYOND just "successful". So you start out with "the basics". But when you are "into it" you find there is much more to it all and that YOU must see what it is that WILL WORK FOR YOU - everyone is different  and has different requirements and needs - and so you do your own research into finding that success you want. You also may find that what works for one person will not for another or for you. So you try something different. You THINK about it all. You ASK questions. And of others. You try a number of things. And you research so you can see what others have done, how they have done it, what success they have achieved, their body-type, etc. 

The basics: proper rest (honestly so), proper nutrition (absolutely and with thought and purpose), proper exercise with proper form (EVERY TIME) CONCENTRATING on EACH EXERCISE AS YOU ARE DOING IT - PERFECT FORM. And the right weight and the right equipment. 

And, personally, if I may, based on the photograph accompanying your area you are doing a DAMN GOOD JOB - KEEP GOING because you have a hell of a lot more potential and WILL SUCCEED - GUARANTEED. As long as you stay focused and are truthful about yourself and your work.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> haha, ill give him that much.



Gococks,

I NEVER ask someone to "just believe" anything I say. EVER!!!  I EXPECT THEM to DO THEIR OWN RESEARCH - THOROUGHLY AND ACCURATELY THEMSELVES. Find out FOR YOURSELF. DO THAT HONESTLY THOUGH without ANY hatred, bigotry, bias, etc.  BECAUSE THAT IS HOW ANYONE TRULY LEARNS ANYTHING.

LOOK AT THE WHOLE STORY NEVER just "parts" of it. To do that you do not KNOW much of anything when you just "pick and choose" or "just go with the flow" or "what everyone else says is so". FIND OUT FOR YOURSELF - THOROUGHLY AND ACCURATELY AND COMPLETELY. 

John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Well, i thought the Nazi scientists were NOT deranged and NEVER were. They were damn good scientists and researchers. They did their work to the very best of their ability and were very sincer and honest in that endeavor. They CARED about people that is why they did the work and to the extent they did it. They tread on untrodden ground, too, John H, and they were fucked up just like your boy Kin-faggot.
> 
> How can you POSSIBLY not see that? Or do you CHOOSE to not see it?



Hi Flex,

I SEE BEYOND all the "hipe" BECAUSE I LOOK AT EVERYTHING - HARD AND DEEP. 

Your personal hatred, bias, bigotry, etc. are coming through. 

I NEVER just accept anything someone just tells me "is so". Most people will tell you a lot much of which is not accurate, complete, honest, etc. 

Your viewpoint confesses to me that you have done very little PERSONAL RESEARCH into this subject at all and are perpetuating the same bullshit that is being slung. Grow up and BE the Man and Adult that is mature you want people to think you are. The ONLY WAY you do that IS TO DO FOR YOURSELF your OWN RESEARCH THOROUGHLY AND COMPLETELY AND ACCURATELY. Consider ALL the facts not just some "things".

Honestly speaking, when you workout, do you ask OTHERS to do that FOR YOU? How do you ACHIEVE personally UNLESS YOU DO FOR YOURSELF WHAT YOU MUST DO?  How successful have you become so far? In anything? See what I am saying and what I mean?

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2005)

John H,

Me doing my own research has nothing to do with Kinsey doing FUCKED UP sexual experiments on innocent children. 

As a matter of fact, i DONT WANT TO KNOW ANYTHING about  FUCKED UP sexual 
experiments on innocent children.

Put the Payote, acid and PCP down and join us back on Earth


----------



## John H. (Feb 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> John H,
> 
> Me doing my own research has nothing to do with Kinsey doing FUCKED UP sexual experiments on innocent children.
> 
> ...



Hi Flex,

Do you have any idea what a Medical Doctor does? Do you have any idea what a Scientist does? Do you have any idea what a researcher does? 

How do you think anything is discovered or understood. How do you think answers to the most important things of life and living are arrived at? NO ONE ABUSED ANYONE in this research. 

You do not know what you are talking about because you are only listening to what others just "tell you".  DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH into all this and see for yourself ACCURATELY about the ENTIRELY OF ALL OF THIS. DO NOT PICK AND CHOOSE - SEE THE ENTIRE STORY AND THE ENTIRE PURPUSE BEHIND THE RESEARCH AND HOW IT DOES HELP EVERYONE.

Part of being an adult who is mature is being responsible especially to oneself. And to others as well.


Take Care, John H.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 23, 2005)

Let me get this straight John H. So you think that as long as its for "research purposes", it's ok to see how many orgasms an 11 month old child, who is not capable of reproducing, can have? If you think Michael Jackson is bad in any way, you are a huge HYPOCRITE. I think Michael Jackson is a nutbag who molests children, I think Dr. Kesey is a nutbag who molests children, and I think you are a nutbag who idolizes those who molest children. Michael Jackson is a bisexual John H, so now does that mean he's a revolutionary and stomping out all the religious bigotry of the world?!?!?!?! No, it means he's a sick shit, just like your golden calf Dr. Kesey, and you have some weird obsession with trying to justify his actions by saying they are in the name of science, and are benificial. Read this closely John H, and write it down because regardless of what same old shit you spat out about open mindedness and freedom of the soul bullshit, this is the truth, THERE IS NO REASON TO KNOW HOW MANY ORGASMS AN INFANT CAN HAVE. And just showing that you think it's beneficial in some way shows you have a problem. If I had kids John H, i wouldn't leave them alone with you, because I would honestly be afraid you would perform something on them in the name of science.


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> THERE IS NO REASON TO KNOW HOW MANY ORGASMS AN INFANT CAN HAVE. And just showing that you think it's beneficial in some way shows you have a problem.



EXACLTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! How does finding out how many orgasms an infant can have constitute being among your so called "most important things of life and living are arrived at"????????????????????????????????????????????

READ what gococks wrote CLOSELY JOHN H, you sick fuck.


John H, in the name of science, me and gococks are going to perform an expeirment (in the name of science). We're looking for an adult male named John H as a labrat.

We're going to find out, in the name of science, what happens when we go to work on you with a pair of plyers and a blow torch, all in the name of science. We don't know the total capacity of pain one human can undergo, but, because it's in the name of science, don't worry about it, it's okay. So John H, in the name of science, step up to the plate.


----------

